# Looking for volunteers for the forum



## Josh DUK (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

We are looking for members of our forum community to join our exciting host and moderator team! Please feel free to look at the roles below and if interested, please apply!









						Online Community Host
					

Forum Hosts welcome new members to our online support forum and use their own experiences of diabetes to offer helpful responses, making a difference to a large network of people living with diabetes.



					volunteer.diabetes.org.uk
				












						Online Community Moderator
					

Our Forum Moderators help us to maintain a helpful and inclusive community online, by contributing practical advice and support, responding to issue reports and by being a positive member of the community.



					volunteer.diabetes.org.uk
				




Best,

Josh DUK


----------



## Annie29 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi Josh
i sent an application to be an online community host back in January but have heard nothing from anyone and my referees have heard nothing either. Can you tell me what’s happening with my application please.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 10, 2022)

Annie29 said:


> Hi Josh
> i sent an application to be an online community host back in January but have heard nothing from anyone and my referees have heard nothing either. Can you tell me what’s happening with my application please.


Hello @Annie29 ,

I will be reaching out to the applicants by the end of this week.


----------



## Annie29 (Mar 8, 2022)

Josh, Ive not heard from you. What's happening? Annie29


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 8, 2022)

Annie29 said:


> Josh, Ive not heard from you. What's happening? Annie29


Hello @Annie29 ,

I would like to apologise regarding this. We had a core team member request time off for personal reasons and and some annual leave regarding some team members which caused the delay. We plan on resuming this the week of March 21. The system should have sent you an email regarding the delayed time. I will look into this.


----------

